# Shrimp help!



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, I'm getting some blueberry shrimp and some orange sunkist shrimp and was wondering if they tolerate aquarium salt? I currently am using 1tbsp per 10g instead of the recommended 1tbsp per 5g.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't see any reason why they wouldn't be fine. Check the ingredients list, look online, moke sure there is absolutly no copper, anywhere. Copper is terrible for invertibrates. Make sure to thoroughly cycle the tank, as well. Shrimp are quite fragile. Nice choice, by the way. Very classy.


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

I think they'll be alright, I couldn't really find anything to say whether they are tolerant or not but its just the API aquarium salt. Thanks for the response!


----------



## 130jetmech (Mar 13, 2013)

Where is a good place to get shrimp from? All I ever see at the LFS is Ghost shrimp?


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

The Petland near me sells cherry shrimp, and has a good selection of everything. I don't know what would be in your area though.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure most invertebrates in the freshwater aquarium are a little sensitive to salt.

Now having said that, I just did some research that the red cherry shrimp can tolerate brackish water (using sea salt, apparently aquarium salt isn't so good). Though that does not speak for your species in question, but I wouldn't think it would kill them, as long as it wasn't too much at once. 

A person who breeds the cherries stated this, "Red Cherries do not need salt so it's best to not use it to begin with."


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

I ordered mine off aquariumfish.net. They all came alive and with some babies. My LFS didn't have any shrimp at all so my only resort was online. The shipping was $33.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Wakenbake said:


> I ordered mine off aquariumfish.net. They all came alive and with some babies. My LFS didn't have any shrimp at all so my only resort was online. The shipping was $33.


Those babies could be some foreseeable fun, seeing them grow and everything.

Shipping is expensive, it probably came with a heat pack and etc., nicely packed?

When you get it set up, please post some pics! 

Posting Pictures Tutorial - AquariumForum.com


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes came with heat pack in an insulated box. They were out of the blueberry shrimp  so I ended up getting rili shrimp. I also got 5 fish with them, well 4 but he added a surprise 5th for free and 2 extra shrimp because they were out of the blues. There happen to be a few babies in the mix as well. Very happy with their service. Will post pics when they start moving about some more. Most of them are hidden right now.


----------

